# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj ndonje person qe jeton ne permet

## Mario Mocka

Prsh kerkoj ndime nga ndonje person qe jeton ne permet per disa pyetje per per te zbuluar me shume rreth familjes time 
Kerkoj ndime

----------

